# Please fill out a quick survey for me!



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm developing a product for use in the animal management sector for my business unit of my degree. It's only in theory, but I have to pull together some market research.

Would you all take just a few minutes to fill out my survey, I'd be very greatful!!

The idea's not great, but me and my business partner are now running with it because it's too late to change it, so please be kind to us 

www.surveymonkey.com/s/C7QFFBH

Thanks everyone

Annie x


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I filled out your survey, but you really need to improve the photo or add a diagram to be clear what the object is. Right now it looks like a severed hand that was placed there with photoshop. How does the base stay in place? Is it a clamp? How else does it work?


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

I know, problem is I was only able to upload one picture, and my friend took the pictures, they weren't fantastic. That one has a clip a bit like a crocodile clip, there's also a suction cup attachment and an attachment clip which fits onto fences.
A diagram would've been better, wish I'd thought of that now 

Annie


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I took it. I have NO idea about pounds, so I put 10-15.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, you didn't have to tell me, it's all anonymous  But that's ok 

Annie


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

By the way, you list "Married, Widowed, Divorced, Separated, and Never Married". I'm not enthused about marking "Never Married" just because I can't get married in my state. Either adding "Partnered" or changing "Married" to "Married or Partnered" would be a smart solution.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

Done


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Laigaie said:


> By the way, you list "Married, Widowed, Divorced, Separated, and Never Married". I'm not enthused about marking "Never Married" just because I can't get married in my state. Either adding "Partnered" or changing "Married" to "Married or Partnered" would be a smart solution.


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you. I pulished the questionnaire before reading back through it, it had automatically changed the questions answers to more regularly used answers to that question (like predictive text, type thing). Originally there was a single and longterm relationship option, but they were taken out 

Thanks to everyone who completed the survey, I now have all the replies I need. Everyones help was very much appreciated!

Annie x


----------

